# miami vice models



## donhoejr (Nov 9, 2010)

I have begun collecting and building a few miami vice models and cant seem to find the boat. i have both cars. I know I saw the boat before but I have yet to see it anywhere. Ive been all over ebay and no luck. Does anyone know where I can get one?Thanks Donhoe.:thumbsup:


----------



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

Hey Donhoe....... I always just Google most things I'm looking for. I just Googled *"Miami Vice boat model kit"* and did see a listing for Ebay, but didn't click on it to see if it's current, etc. Did see this link for *"Old Plastic Model Kits"* though: http://www.oldmodelkits.com/index.php?detail=6817 Hope you're sitting down--- Alan has one that is *'SEALED Exc++'* from 1986 for *$110*. More info and a pic when you click on the link.

I've bought a few models from Alan, at *"Old Plastic Model Kits"* and been very satisfied-- no surprises, each model came exactly as he described it, and no long wait. Good place to look, IMHO.

Good luck


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

A friend of mine in PA has that boat. Let me know if you want some pics. It's a little put together, but mostly not. I was going to trade him for it, but if you want it let me know. Or you can go to the Motortopia web site and look up CorvairJim. I'm sure you can talk a deal. I hope this helps.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

I sold my kit a while back. Revell of Germany released the Offshore Powerboat about a year and a half ago. This is the exact same kit. The only difference being the decals. 
I'd say get that kit if you are going to build it. However, I also understand wanting the original kit due to the box art. If you want that you'll end up paying a premium for it. It is a pretty cool nostalgic thing though.
Chris


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

Before I build my Charger w/trailer I needed something for the Kevin VanDam silverado to tow. Now I really dont have a use for it. I figured seems you really I would give you first crack at it. 

Jim is a very religious and very fair on trade or price. Should I let him know your interested? 

PS. He has the box.


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

thundercat said:


> A friend of mine in PA has that boat. Let me know if you want some pics. It's a little put together, but mostly not. I was going to trade him for it, but if you want it let me know. Or you can go to the Motortopia web site and look up CorvairJim. I'm sure you can talk a deal. I hope this helps.


The kit I have is the old "Hemi Hydro", not the Miami Vice" kit. If it will do the job, I'm willing to sell it, since I'm not planning on doing anything with it at the moment. It came as a part of a 150+ kit package deal I bought over a decade ago from a guy who was leaving the hobby for the "outrageous" price of $350! Kits, supplies, a full model box of tires, lots of paints, etc. "The Penny Pincher" can be a very good thing! :woohoo:


----------

